# CVA Optima Elite Muzzle Barrel



## hiawassee1 (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a CVA Optima Elite with a 243 barrel.  I am looking to change it over to a muzzleloader for my son.  I have searched CVA and Bergara website and cannot seem to locate the muzzle barrel.  Are the muzzle barrels still an optin to purchase? and if so where can one find them?  Thanks, J.R.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 21, 2019)

I have the same setup, 243/50. I think the optima elite was discontinued a number of years ago. 8-10. Roughly

You could call cva directly and ask. Or you may be able to check some of the sites that specialize in muzzleloaders and look for lightly  used. It was several years ago, they did have good sales on the optima elite barrels, after the discontinuation, and I figured they were just liquidating the older stock.

Good luck



hiawassee1 said:


> I have a CVA Optima Elite with a 243 barrel.  I am looking to change it over to a muzzleloader for my son.  I have searched CVA and Bergara website and cannot seem to locate the muzzle barrel.  Are the muzzle barrels still an optin to purchase? and if so where can one find them?  Thanks, J.R.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Contacted both CVA and Bergara, response was from the same gentleman stating they no longer produce barrels compatible for this model.  Guess I may have to take a different route.


----------



## Blackston (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the 243 for my lil girl    I have hunted and hunted for a muzzleloader with no luck . If ya find 2 let me know LOL


----------



## Stevo1973 (Dec 15, 2020)

Do you have the stainless .243 barrel? I have the .50 cal fluted black powder barrel i would trade for the 243 barrel.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 19, 2020)

I did a little Googling and I found nothing.
Midway has an Optima V2 for $250 and there are deals everywhere if you look so probably cheaper to buy a new muzzleloader!
Good Luck!


----------



## Justin1122 (Jan 25, 2021)

Stevo1973 said:


> Do you have the stainless .243 barrel? I have the .50 cal fluted black powder barrel i would trade for the 243 barrel.


Any interest in a brand new .222 SS barrel?


----------

